# Directv D12 Reciever and VuCube portable satellite antenna



## WTNewton (May 16, 2013)

I just acquired a free VuCube portable satelite antenna. The book says the VuCube is powered from the satellite receiver through rg6 cable. Other documentation states that the D11 or D12 Directv Receiver are recommended for use with the VuCube. I measured the volts on the rg6 cable and it is only 50mv (millivolts) do it appears there is not enough volts out of the D12 to power anything. (I knew this already, but I wanted to measure to be sure. So my question is ...

Should a power inserter be used with the VuCube? (like the one that is used to power a swm antenna?

I did some searching on internet and could not find a definitive answer yet, so I thought I would ask here!

Thanks in advance for any info anyone might have!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

A D11 or D12 to work with a "normal" DirecTV dish needs to output 13 volts for the odd tps and 18 volts for the even tps.

Adding a power inserter isn't going to work.

You'll need to find out why you're only getting 50mV.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

Was your D12 being used with a SWM system? Maybe it needs to be re-setup for non-SWM.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bflora said:


> Was your D12 being used with a SWM system? Maybe it needs to be re-setup for non-SWM.


This is probably the problem. Go back through satellite setup and select the correct dish type.


----------



## WTNewton (May 16, 2013)

Hooked this vuqube thing to a D12 and a SD 13 inch TV, selected multiswitch in sat setup, then selected 18 inch round, waited for box to run through all its tests, set the sat signal monitor to ping on transponder 19, entered correct elevation with remote to vuqube, centered the internal dish to the vuqube handle, moved the whole cube left and right till I got a little bit of signal, used the elevation control on qube remote to increase signal, used the azimuth controls on qube remote to fine tune some more, ended up with 76% signal level, exited satillite setup, and bingo! I was watching directv on my patio by the pool, and all channels being received! I got this unit for free because the guy who had it said it was broken! Worked fine for me! This will make life on the road much, much, better! 

Thanks again for your help! It was and is appreciated!


----------

